# Methamphetamine trough Ephedrine or Pseudoephedrine detailed synthesis?



## wadekaiak (May 2, 2022)

Hello, does anyone have a book or a guideline of how to make Methamphetamine with the Ephedrine or Pseudoephedrine route, written in an professional and step by step way?

I read the book "Secrets of Methamphetamine Manufacture" , but I was looking for something more detailed and step by step guide.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## William Dampier (May 5, 2022)

wadekaiak said:


> Hello, does anyone have a book or a guideline of how to make Methamphetamine with the Ephedrine or Pseudoephedrine route, written in an professional and step by step way?



wadekaiakDo you already have pure ephedrine or tablets, or do you need the synthesis of ephedrine?


----------



## wadekaiak

William Dampier said:


> Do you already have pure ephedrine or tablets, or do you need the synthesis of ephedrine?



William DampierI already have 2kg of pure ephedrine and 3kg of pseudoephedrine. I need a detailed step by step guide of how to convert that to Methamphetamine! Can anyone help?


----------



## G.Patton

wadekaiak said:


> I already have 2kg of pure ephedrine and 3kg of pseudoephedrine. I need a detailed step by step guide of how to convert that to Methamphetamine! Can anyone help?



wadekaiak


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/methamphetamine-from-ephedrine-tablets.302/


----------



## Saymynamehsb

wadekaiak said:


> I already have 2kg of pure ephedrine and 3kg of pseudoephedrine. I need a detailed step by step guide of how to convert that to Methamphetamine! Can anyone help?



wadekaiakI have a detailed synthesis too, and can help you, if you want.
But where did you get that much PSE? I want to buy some pure stuff, but can’t find it anywhere.


----------

